# S/O If you have a Britax Marathon Do You Use...



## sugarlumpkin (Dec 20, 2006)

The rear-facing tether? We tried using it but found it made the whole getting in and out of the car seat that much more of a PITA. My DS does not like the car seat anyhow, so one more level of complication was NOT what we needed. Now I am reading up on all this information again (because of the post asking when people turned their DCs around and of course I am leaving my DS rear-facing till 33 pounds) and I am wondering if I ought to put that tether up again.

Do YOU use it?


----------



## WhaleinGaloshes (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes, I do use the tether rear-facing.

But I'm not sure why the tether complicates getting in and out...are you tethering the seat to the hook in the rear window, passing the strap over his head?

When the seat is rear-facing, it usually gets tethered to a point below the front passenger seat. It doesn't/shouldn't affect the get in/get out process.

If I'm totally off then ignore me and a better mind than mine will be along shortly


----------



## nascarbebe (Nov 4, 2006)

i have the marathon and never used the latch rear facing because I read on consumer reports that it performed better in crash tests when just buckled with the seat belt. We turned DS around at 18 mos but I never figured out the latch so now it's with the seatbelt front facing.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

I have a Decathlon and use the tether RFing. I agree with the PP that it shouldn't be an issue if it's properly installed. It should go down from the back of the carseat, to an anchor point underneath/beside a front seat. Unless you've got another child sitting on the opposite side -- and even then, s/he'd have to crawl over the carseat to get out -- so wouldn't you just use the other door? I'm sorry if I'm misunderstanding the issue here.









Or are you in a minivan and having issues getting to the third seat in the back?

I'm not clear on why it's a problem in your car? Maybe this might help:

Go here to the Britax Site's safety instructions page and click on the "Choose a Video" menu link under the Installation Videos window to the right. Scroll down a good bit until you see the video called, "Versa-Tether: Using Versa-Tether Rear Facing" then click Load Video. It should show you how to install the tether in a RFing carseat.

HTH!


----------



## sugarlumpkin (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks mamas! We're going to have another look at it and see if we can install it in our Honda Accord middle-of-the rear-seat set up. I thought it was supposed to latch on to the back of the rear seat (which is an option) but gets in the way too much, as I was saying. However, your descriptions and that very helpful video have made me and my DP decide to have another look at whether it can be installed despite not being in the middle of the car, like the car seat...


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

We have a boulevard and always use the RF tether (and to the PP, there's a difference between using LATCH and a tether







)

-Angela


----------



## sugarlumpkin (Dec 20, 2006)

OK, when I said it latches on the top of the rear seat, I should have said attaches to the top of the rear seat to avoid any confusion in those terms, sorry.


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

We have 2 Decathlons, one in the middle and one on the passenger side; both are rear-facing and both are tethered--no problems







.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugarlumpkin* 
I thought it was supposed to latch on to the back of the rear seat (which is an option) but gets in the way too much, as I was saying.

That's the Austrailian method everyone else is describing the swedish method. They no longer describe to Austrailian method in the manual. However, when I called Britax to ask about rearfacing tether in our new Honda CRV they told me to try the Austrailian method b/c we were having trouble finding a tether point for the Swedish method.

When the car seat inspector saw how the Austrailian method was making our Marathon tilt he suggested that we do wthout the tether all together unless either Honda or Britax could provide us with an anchor that would work Swedish method. So now we're going around with DS rearfacing in his Marathom, but not tethered.

I'm pretty anoid about it. We had bought the CRV instead of the Honda FIT b/c the CRV had a 5star backseat crash rating and the Fit only had a 3star backseat crash rating. Now I'm not sure DS wouldn't have been safer in the smaller, easier, more fuel efficient and ceaper FIT anyway.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nascarbebe* 
i have the marathon and never used the latch rear facing because I read on consumer reports that it performed better in crash tests when just buckled with the seat belt. We turned DS around at 18 mos but I never figured out the latch so now it's with the seatbelt front facing.

Consumer reports is horribly flawed. Tethering is very important, especially with young children FF.


----------



## alaskaberry (Dec 29, 2006)

No--but we also have an old-as-the-hills-p.o.c.-Subaru. So it's a PITA getting him into the car, let alone using the tether. We've now turned it around to forward facing as well (ds is 19m).


----------



## mweb (Aug 12, 2003)

We have an 06 Ford Focus, and when I tried to tether our center-placed Marathon to the front seats (Australian), the only place to attach it was to the front seat runner (the part the seat glides on). My only choice was the passenger side, b/c DH puts the driver's seat all the way back when he drives. So we did it Swedish method, and yep, it was over DS's head where he would endlessly try to grab it while getting in and while I was driving (no success but endless frustration for him and ergo, for me). So at 20 months I put him forward facing and I feel so much better. I know the argument for rear facing as long as possible, but I love that the seat is actually tethered to a part of the car where a tether is designed to go, and I'm pleased that I can see him without having a possible-projectile mirror. Also, since I know of a child who died in a crash when a front seat collapsed backward, I like that he is not behind a seat. (This also makes it a lot easier to respond to snack and water requests!)

Nascarbebe, the latch system is super-easy. PM me if you want help. You'll get a tighter fit, I promise.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

A child within the limits for the seat is MUCH safer rf- even untethered- than ff.

-Angela


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

No, because there is no rear facing tether point in our car.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nature* 
No, because there is no rear facing tether point in our car.

Can you get to where the front seats attach to the floor? There's no "proper" rf tether in any car for the most part. That's why the tether has the part that will loop around a fixed spot.

-Angela


----------



## anthasam (Aug 20, 2005)

We have a Marathon. DD is still rear-facing at 2.75 yo and yes, we have it tethered!


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

http://www.angelfire.com/wa3/isakswings/ratetherrf.html

I think a lot of you are confused on how to tether rfing, this link will help. Also looking at your carseat manual will help too (it should be about page 24).

Yes, we have our BV tethered and our Radian was too when it was rfing. When Ilana moved to her MA in a few mos, it will be tethered as well.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
http://www.angelfire.com/wa3/isakswings/ratetherrf.html

I think a lot of you are confused on how to tether rfing, this link will help. Also looking at your carseat manual will help too (it should be about page 24).

Yes, we have our BV tethered and our Radian was too when it was rfing. When Ilana moved to her MA in a few mos, it will be tethered as well.

A wee bit OT.... This link shows one seat tethered to the seat it's on as opposed to a different seat. There is nothing in my manual that forbids this. BUT I've been told that *someone* at Britax said that's not okay...

Do we have any official statement one way or another? In my dad's Honda Pilot there really isn't any other place to tether RF (without disassembling the plastic on the bottom of the seats- which if it were MY car I would consider.. but since it's not...







) But it tethers quite nicely to a fixed spot on the bench that it sits on.

-Angela


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Can you get to where the front seats attach to the floor? There's no "proper" rf tether in any car for the most part. That's why the tether has the part that will loop around a fixed spot.

-Angela

Hmm... I'm not sure. The metal parts of the _seat_ are there, but I'm not sure if I can find the parts of the seat that attach to the _floor.
_I also have the seat in the middle, so tethering would effectively put the strap right across the area where other people sit on the sides, correct?


----------



## ScotiaSky (Jul 2, 2004)

Yes we always use the RF tether on our Marathon and Radian's.

I paid the extra money for a seat that has all the extra's so I am going to use them.
Besides, using a seat without a tether makes me nervous(I'm in Canada where a FF seat always must be tethered)so its sort of ingrained in me)

I've installed the seats in a good number of cars and always have found a good anchor point.

To the PP who owned a Focus, we had a 05 Focus sedan and installed DD's RF Marathon passenger side outboard and anchored to the front passenger seat where the seat leg attaches to the floor.
It was jammed under the seat adjustment area if I recall correctly.

I never had it Tech checked but if it did come loose during an accident that means the entire front passenger seat came detached and I figure that would be an unsurvivable accident anyway.


----------



## Katerz2u (Jul 14, 2006)

We have a Boulevard rear facing and tethered (ds2 is 15 months).
I have used the bolted leg for the tether in our 03 Mountaineer and a bolted front seat belt stalk in my 98 Contour. No problems!


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
A wee bit OT.... This link shows one seat tethered to the seat it's on as opposed to a different seat. There is nothing in my manual that forbids this. BUT I've been told that *someone* at Britax said that's not okay...

Do we have any official statement one way or another? In my dad's Honda Pilot there really isn't any other place to tether RF (without disassembling the plastic on the bottom of the seats- which if it were MY car I would consider.. but since it's not...







) But it tethers quite nicely to a fixed spot on the bench that it sits on.

-Angela

This site is very old, but the instructions itself are good. No, you cannot tether a seat under the vehicle seat where the carseat is. I think it's one of those parental decisions and if there were no other place, I might consider it. Here's a recent tethering site. http://www.childrestraintsafety.com/...tethering.html This is the one I usually post and though I was posting this one earlier. Oops.

Nature, if your seat is in the middle, you just tether it to the inside foot of the front seat, it won't interfere w/ anyone else sitting back there.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nature* 
Hmm... I'm not sure. The metal parts of the _seat_ are there, but I'm not sure if I can find the parts of the seat that attach to the _floor.
_I also have the seat in the middle, so tethering would effectively put the strap right across the area where other people sit on the sides, correct?

Nah- it would just go a bit to the side- like to the closest spot where the seat in front attaches to the floor.

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
This site is very old, but the instructions itself are good. No, you cannot tether a seat under the vehicle seat where the carseat is. I think it's one of those parental decisions and if there were no other place, I might consider it.

Thanks. Still haven't seen anything "official" from Britax saying that. Sigh. Right now it's a decision I'm comfortable with. Hopefully we're just a few years away from cars having tether points for RF seats too.

-Angela


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Thanks. Still haven't seen anything "official" from Britax saying that. Sigh. Right now it's a decision I'm comfortable with. Hopefully we're just a few years away from cars having tether points for RF seats too.

-Angela

I seriously doubt this will happen anytime soon since there are only 2 brands that have rfing tethers. That's not enough demand to add them to all cars.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
I seriously doubt this will happen anytime soon since there are only 2 brands that have rfing tethers. That's not enough demand to add them to all cars.

Yeah, we're not there yet, but I see it happening in the foreseeable future.

We'll be buying a new van within the next year, then we don't plan to get another new vehicle for at least 5 years or so. So hopefully by then things will have changed









-Angela


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

I do tether all my seats. I've got a Boulevard, Decathlon, and Roundabout.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
I'm pretty anoid about it. We had bought the CRV instead of the Honda FIT b/c the CRV had a 5star backseat crash rating and the Fit only had a 3star backseat crash rating. Now I'm not sure DS wouldn't have been safer in the smaller, easier, more fuel efficient and ceaper FIT anyway.

I've got an '07 CR-V and I can help you find a tether point. I don't want to sidetrack this thread, so if you're interested shoot me a PM and I'll help you out.


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

Yes we use it. Our RF Marathon is in the middle row of our minivan. It looks like we use the "Swedish method" according to that link. In our old car we used to tether it to the base of the front seat but it made it hard to adjust the seat if I recall.


----------



## silverspook (Feb 20, 2006)

...does anyone know where I can get a replacement D-ring to tether our Marathon RF? I can't find ours!







I checked the Britax site, but didn't see it.

And also, does anyone have any experience w/ RF tethering a M in a new Nissan Pathfinder on the passenger side, or a 2002 Isuzu Rodeo on the passenger side? I can't find a spot to tie the d-ring around in either of them! PM me if you want. Thanks!


----------

